
When Greedy Algorithms Are Good Enough (2014) - ColinWright
http://jeremykun.com/2014/07/07/when-greedy-algorithms-are-good-enough-submodularity-and-the-1-1e-approximation/
======
TheMagicHorsey
Why do computer science papers need to dip down into mathematical notation to
express ideas, instead of just using pseudocode, which is easier to understand
... and nearly as compact?

~~~
ColinWright
I don't see how the math in this paper can easily be expressed as pseudocode.
How would you express the first proposition?

~~~
TheMagicHorsey
F is submodular if F(intersection(A,B) + union(A,B)) <= F(A) + F(B)

And in this way we can actually cut and copy code into text boxes like this
one. Whereas we can't with the math forumulas which use a bunch of notation
that doesn't work in plaintext.

Also, most math notation uses a bunch of stuff that has no meaning without
context (which isn't usually provided to novice readers).

I view math notation as artificial barriers to entry for programmers that
didn't have a chance to go to university.

~~~
j2kun
It might help to get the notation correct first. What you have is a type error
:)

The fact that you are better trained in a language designed for computers than
in a different language designed for humans is not a reason to scrap the
language designed for humans. You wouldn't say the same thing about the
article if it were written in French.

